# NGDT discussion boards are back!



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, the NGDT (National Gamete Donation Trust) forum/discussion boards seem to be working again. The website is http://www.ngdt.co.uk/ find the Bulletin Boards menu on the left-hand-side. This is a good website for anyone considering donating eggs or sperm for couples who are in need. There's also stuff for people who are recipients of donated eggs/sperm. I know some people on Fertility Friends also used to post on NGDT, so check it out cos it's a bit lonely at the moment! I first joined it when I started thinking about donating my eggs as it seems to be one of the websites that you get directed towards and talking to people on NGDT helped make up my mind to actually go through with the whole procedure (my egg collection for my anonymous couple is mid-October!)
Sarah
x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Sarah for that information.  Also for donating .. you are very kind and generous to do this for a couple in need.
b123


----------

